# M.Tech or Job or something else ?



## mastercool8695 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys.
I'm a 20 yr old, 3rd Year Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering Student
Current CGPA: 7.71


I want to work as product developer. 

I need career advice. 
as I see now, I have more than two choices: 

1. M.Tech in an IIT and then Job as Product designer/Developer in Mechatronics, Robotics, Electronics devices, you get the gist, right?
Things to consider:


Spoiler



a. Do well in Gate: Have to choose which branch to appear via INstrumentation(IN) v/s Electronics and Communcation(EC) v/s Electrical Engineering(EE)
b. Get into a good IIT
c. try for jobs in the above fields



2. Job now [Core companies + Non-Gate PSUs]. as much core related I can get.
Things to consider:


Spoiler



a. I do not currently have an Internship for the summer. 
b. I haven't yet done an Industrial training. Should I do it now?
c. I need to start preparing for Tech rounds, GD, PI, etc ASAP.



3. Job in IT 
Things to consider:


Spoiler



a. I don't think I'd be able to tackle the monotonous work (I heard most of the work is quite a bit mundane)
b. I don't want to enter into IT. I want to get into Product Development and Design



4. Gate + PSU
Things to consider:


Spoiler



a. for PSU, I need really good marks/score in GATE
b. Would I be given actual Engineering work?
c. Would I get to make new things or develop old ones at least?



5. Please feel free to add.

I have a thing for Indian Air Force, but I don't have a good physique. I weigh 78-79 Kgs.

Please suggest people.
Thanks


----------

